# Install a Chatbox?



## Reece-DM (May 16, 2013)

Reckon it would be pretty neat for all of us new members to talk 

Anybody else like the new idea?


----------



## Mun (May 16, 2013)

simply no.


----------



## netnub (May 16, 2013)

and to kill bandwidth.


----------



## Jack (May 16, 2013)

netnub said:


> and to kill bandwidth.



BuyVM offers plenty!


----------



## shovenose (May 16, 2013)

I do not think we should have a chatbox.


----------



## Mun (May 16, 2013)

They are useless, IRC would be better.


----------



## netnub (May 16, 2013)

Mun said:


> They are useless, IRC would be better.


http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=vpsboard


----------



## breton (May 16, 2013)

No


----------



## Retry (May 16, 2013)

Mun said:


> They are useless, IRC would be better.


Think its on #vpsboard @ freenode.

Edit: Damn ninjas


----------



## AnthonySmith (May 16, 2013)

@breton is that actually your cat?


----------



## GaNi (May 16, 2013)

netnub said:


> and to kill bandwidth.


You definetely don't have an idea on how the "Shoutbox" works.

http://community.invisionpower.com/files/file/5955-shoutbox/


----------



## breton (May 16, 2013)

AnthonySmith said:


> @breton is that actually your cat?


He was some time ago


----------



## Dillybob (May 16, 2013)

Would destroy the forum post economy, imo voted no sorry


----------



## RaidLogic.NET (May 16, 2013)

Irc would be much better and preffered.


----------



## Francisco (May 16, 2013)

Christ no.

One thing vanilla has for itself is that it's clean and simple for the most part.

Using IPB is already a big bump for this community. If you want a chat? have a popout that embeds the webchat.

Francisco


----------



## Amitz (May 16, 2013)

Please! No chatbox. That's pure kiddie stuff! 

IRC is fine already.


----------



## Nick (May 16, 2013)

This has been discussed in the IRC before, majority of the people were against it an I can see why.

Feel free to join us at http://vpsboard.com/irc/


----------

